

Game industry salaries from the 2009 H1-B database - kevingadd
http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/?p=107

======
gnosis
_"yearly salary = hourly salary x 37.5 hours/week x 52 weeks"_

37.5 hours per week??

In the gaming industry?!!

For H1-B visa holders?!?!

